# Mandos a distancia



## joselitri (Ene 18, 2010)

Hola amigos.tengo un ligero problemilla con unos mandos a distancia.
el primer mando controla un disco duro multimedia y el otro el decodificador del tdt..
el problema es que los dos aparatos responden con los mismos mandos..es decir,enciendo el TDT o cambio de canal y se enciende o se apaga o cambia de pelicula el multimedia..hay solucion para separarlos?porque se estas viendo una peli y subes el volumen,por ejemplo,pues el multimedia responde tambien y es una lata..gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 18, 2010)

la forma mas facil rapida y economica es alejar cuanto puedas ambos equipos...

la otra forma es cambiar la frecuencia de transmision de uno de los controles y receptores...pero como se rigen por norma RC5 de phillips...no creo que sea algo fácil...

saludos.


----------



## joselitri (Ene 18, 2010)

es que no puede separarlos...estan juntos en el mismo mueble donde estan todos los cacharros...pero son de diferentes marcas,ninguno es de philips


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 18, 2010)

mmm...pero deben basarse en alguna norma...

a mi me pasa algo similar de vez en cuando entre el tv y la radio...

el tema es que colocando filtros no solucionaras el problema....debe cambiarse la frecuencia o la codificacion de datos enviados...

saludos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 18, 2010)

joselitri: y ademas, necesitas operar ambos aparatos al tiempo, verdad ?...


----------



## joselitri (Ene 18, 2010)

pues si opero normalmente con los 2.el miedo es que aunque no use el multimedia,al pulsar con el otro,entre en el menu de borrar algo,pelis o musica ya que no hay ningun patron de botones..lo mismo el volumen del TDT apaga y el apagado es el cambio de canal.....un jaleo..


----------



## Limbo (Ene 18, 2010)

Buenas,

No es una solucion "extraexperta" pero creo que puede servir. Y si pones algo como un adhesivo de quita y pon, o un trozo de algo para que el receptor de la señal del mando del disco duro multimedia no pueda recibir? Si en el disco duro solo pones la peli, seria reproducir la pelicula y ponerle el "bloqueador".

Si electronicamente es dificil de solucionar, pasemos a las amadas chapuzas caseras DD

Saludoss!


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 18, 2010)

Hola.

Yo tengo un control remoto que tiene teclas para activar cada aparato de modo independiente, es raro que tu control no tenga dichas teclas, si tienes el manual de tu aparato, busca en la parte que habla del control remoto, tal vez, allí haya algo de como solucionar tu problema.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## joselitri (Ene 19, 2010)

hola...ya habia pensado en bloquear con algo el receptor del multimedia...pero la vagueza puede...estas sentado en el sofá y....a levantarse para desbloquear....
A la respuesta de elaficionado, los mandos no tienen eso que tu dices,solo son normales y corrientes..no se que hacer,seguro que se os ocurre algo,porque a las malas, me tendré que comprar otro TDT..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 19, 2010)

yo quisiera saber y que alguien que sepa me confirme...si es que todos los controles remoto se rigen bajo esa norma RC5 de phillips.

de ser asi, existe un pequeño circuito decodificador con un PIC16f84 que muestra sobre un display LCD que boton presionaste y que significa...tal vez con la ayuda de ese circuito se pueda modificar el codigo de envio de datos...

dejo el circuito...pronto


----------



## Limbo (Ene 19, 2010)

> hola...ya habia pensado en bloquear con algo el receptor del multimedia...pero la vagueza puede...estas sentado en el sofá y....a levantarse para desbloquear....


Mmmmmm... ¿Un sistema control remoto con un servo para desbloquear/bloquear el receptor?  Solo falta que despues enciendas la minicadena jaja (Es broma, claro)

Saludoos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 19, 2010)

aca dejo el circuito lector de codigos infrarrojos bajo norma RC5 de phillips, habria que probar con tus equipos y si funcionana igual hablas con alguien que sepa del tema y te cambie el codigo de envio


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 19, 2010)

A mi parecer el tema de cambiar la norma es mucha complicacion. Lo que se me pasa por la cabeza seria que hagas un receptor de control remoto unico para ambos aparatos y que con otro control remoto o una selectora con cable elijas a cual de los aparatos queres repetir el codigo. De cualquier forma seria como el bloqueador de limbo pero podria quedar un poco mas prolijo. Lo que tendrias que hacer seria poner los "emisores seleccionables" en frente a los receptores de los aparatos y bloquearlos para que el control remoto no incida directamente sino que tenga que pasar si o si por la repetidora.


----------



## joselitri (Ene 20, 2010)

DJ DRACO,tendrias el codigo para el esquema que has enviado?tambien lo que ha dicho cyborg16 parece interesante...


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 20, 2010)

joselitri: Unas precisiones:

1. Los comandos remotos emplean un protocolo de señalizacion para los controles remotos conocido como RC5, desarrollado por Philips y el que ha sido adoptada como norma por muchos fabricantes. Entonces, aunque tu(s) aparato(s) no (es)son Philips, muy seguramente emplean el RC5.

2. Modificar la frecuencia de la señal RC5 en el control remoto es cambiar un cristal o un resonador ceramico, pero.... igual tarea habria que hacer dentro del aparato receptor (TDT y Reproductor) y eso si ya son palabras mayores porque la decodificacion de la señal del remoto y otras funciones del aparato la hace un microcontrolador y no se puede preveer cúal será el efecto de modificar el oscilador (descartado).

3. Igual de complicado es cambiar la codificacion del control remoto (descartado).

Ensaya el esquema de operacion de la imagen adjunta. Sobre cada sensor de cada aparato colocas un capuchon deflector del haz del remoto de modo que solo reciba el haz desde una direccion diferente, en este caso, de rebote de las paredes. De este modo no se interferiran.


OTRAS IDEAS

Cuanto no operes uno de los aparatos, convendria desconectarlo: Ahorras electricidad y evitas que el otro remoto altere algun parametro, como comentas.

Si en uno de los controles remotos hay una tecla con una funcion no implementada en ninguno de los dos aparatos, puedes aprovecharla para hacer un sencillo conmutador que habilite/deshabilite la recepcion de comandos en uno u otro aparato. El asunto aqui, es que necesitarias introducir unos cables dentro de los aparatos y no sé si tienes la experticia para hacerlo. 

Salu2


----------



## joselitri (Ene 20, 2010)

pues no tengo demasiada experiencia......asunto  dificil de resolver..jo...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 21, 2010)

aqui esta el archivo en assambler para el pic del circuito...
la idea no era cambiar la frecuencia de operacion, sino mas bien correr un poco el codigo de envio...

alguien que sepa de eso podria resolverlo tal vez facilmente...

igualmente si de electronica se trata lo que podrias hacer para cubir y descubrir uno de los receptores es utilizar un solenoide y activarlo tambien por infrarrojo, y de esa manera no te moverias del sillón...

solenoide...junto a una tapa plastica opaca...comandado por infrarrojo


saludos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 22, 2010)

joselitri dijo:


> pues no tengo demasiada experiencia......asunto dificil de resolver..jo...


Prueba la sencilla modificacion con el capuchon y me cuentas.... no es un trabajo de electronica sino de bricolaje (manualidades)... Salu2.


----------

